# Wtf, carbs in eggs????



## xfile384 (Nov 26, 2008)

Wtf...I'm on the CKD diet and i've been eating eggs in the morning. Today, i decided to look at the facts and found that there is 1g of carbs per egg...(sigh) I have 3-4 eggs a day...Plus, 2 tbsp of peanut butter (omega 3) and that has 5g of carbs...Between that and the meat i buy, the carbs add up...I have about 16g of carbs a day...Honestly, i don't know how i can eat 0g of carbs a day...I think 16 is the lowest i can go. Personally, i think peanut butter is healthy and a good fat source. So, i really don't want to rule that out...I also buy the packaged ham/turkey breast meat in the stores. (1g of carbs per slice) I have to buy this, because i don't have time to cook all the time...

Is it ok for me to have these carbs on this diet? From what i understand, your supposed to have 0g of carbs until Friday night, then carb up until Saturday night. (12:00am) I don't carb up...I just eat the same everyday. I get the same amount of carbs each day and from what i've read as long as you eat under 50g of carbs your body will go into keto...So, technically I'm ok?

I still have energy on my workout days, which is why i don't eat more carbs when i lift...I know i'm supposed to restore glycogen levels, but i don't see it necessarily if I'm not feeling bad...You know?


----------



## P-funk (Nov 26, 2008)

if you are worried about the carbs in eggs and peanut butter and you are worried about 16g of carbs per day on a CKD.....I think you need to go back and read about ketogenic diets and get a better understanding of what you are doing.


----------



## fufu (Nov 26, 2008)

Nearly all food sources have at least a gram of carbohydrate in them. I second what P-Funk said.


----------



## xfile384 (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm just making sure it's "alright." Yes, i know technically as long as i am under 30g i should stay in keto...So, 16-25g really isn't a big deal...I'm just shocked that eggs had carbs, that's all. 

The only thing i truly don't understand is the carb up. I've read on the site, but i still can't seem to grasp it. I know your body doesn't need carbs, but what confuses me is replenishing glycogen after working out. I choose to eat the same thing each day and not carb up...Personally, as long as i don't feel weak or bad, i don't see a problem...Nothing on CKD explains that it would be bad to not carb up. It only explains not to carb up too much...


----------



## danzik17 (Nov 26, 2008)

xfile384 said:


> I'm just making sure it's "alright." Yes, i know technically as long as i am under 30g i should stay in keto...So, 16-25g really isn't a big deal...I'm just shocked that eggs had carbs, that's all.
> 
> The only thing i truly don't understand is the carb up. I've read on the site, but i still can't seem to grasp it. I know your body doesn't need carbs, but what confuses me is replenishing glycogen after working out. I choose to eat the same thing each day and not carb up...Personally, as long as i don't feel weak or bad, i don't see a problem...*Nothing on CKD explains that it would be bad to not carb up*. It only explains not to carb up too much...



Well, neither does the CKD book say that you shouldn't drink pure lard on this diet.  Does that mean it's ok?

Depending on the type of diet, not carbing up could mean that leptin levels are never replenished which leads to a complete grinding halt of fat loss.  You really should read up on what you're doing.


----------



## xfile384 (Nov 26, 2008)

I do read and it doesn't explain! It's impossible. No matter what i do, there is always something wrong. Someone always argues about something, or says something else. You can't do anything right. Let me get this straight...(from me reading)

Your body doesn't need carbs. It needs 0! But wait!!! "not carbing up could mean that leptin levels are never replenished which leads to a complete grinding halt of fat loss." What? Never heard anyone say anything like this...

Eat eggs, they are a great source of whole protein!!! But wait!!!! They will give you high cholesterol and more than an egg a day is bad...

Eat steak!!! But wait!!!! too much red meat isn't good for you...

Take in a lot of protein! But wait!!!! Make sure you make $100,000 a year to buy chicken breasts and steak every night. Because protein powder isn't as good as foods. Only use protein powder for convenience, or right after post workout. Everyone has time to cook every day. Who doesn't? (Yeah......)

Make sure you take in 30g of fiber a day. But wait!!!! CKD doesn't want you to have carbs! AND!! Make sure you buy the right bread, because high fructose syrup is terrible for you and stay away from sugar! Only eat wholegrain 100% wholewheat! Or, you'll die in 2 months! 

Saturated fats. Are you crazy? They are terrible for you!! But wait!!!! Saturated fat is good for you. It's just fat. Nothing wrong with having it at all. What????

Trans fats. Should be illegal, period...Screw bakers. (found in a lot of pies)

EFA's. Make sure you incorporate omega 3 and omega 6 in your diet. But wait!!!!! Don't have too much of either. Make sure you have a planner and write down exactly how much your eating to keep both balanced. Wtf?

Also, make sure you wipe your butt with your dependent hand. Otherwise, you might become dominant with the other. 

Milk is great! But wait!!!! Milk is bad and will make you fat! Milk doesn't make you fat. Milk is good for the bones. Milk is bad for the bones. Milk has too much sugar. Milk is great post workout. Milk is a good bulking drinking. Milk is bad because it's dairy...Only drink fat free milk. Only drink whole milk. WTF???????

So, no matter what diet you take your doing something wrong. Everyone will say something. So, i really have no idea how to "cut" and get my abs to show entirely. I say, just eat reasonably and under your maintenance. Otherwise, everyone will have something to say...Or, take steroids. This worked for me and this worked for me!!! No, this doesn't work, but I know this works!!! etc...No, that doesn't work because Mr. Scientists says this. 

No, Dr. Frankenstein from Brazil says this, so your doctor is wrong! 

Well, nutritionist carol woodland says this and both of you are wrong!!!!

I wish i could just talk to God and ask him what is right. He'll probably say eat whatever you want and stay under your maintenance to cut...Eat over your maintenance and gain weight...Eat between your maintenance and stay the same. This is the only thing that makes sense. 

Make sure you read more!!! This way, you can keep reading more and more and find that everyone contradicts themselves....Great idea...


----------



## Built (Nov 26, 2008)

Feel better?


----------



## xfile384 (Nov 26, 2008)

Built said:


> Feel better?



Oh, god yes. 

I'm also about to go out tonight! Venting is nice.


----------



## Hench (Nov 26, 2008)

Personally I have never felt that confused, most things make sense to me pretty quickly, but I can see where youre coming from. 

I was hoping that I could come up with some great tip that would make everything gel (or at least clear the smoke a little) but I cant. 

The only thing I would say is dont take it to heart too much, there are billions of people out there who dont even try to follow any of these rules, and the vast majority of them are healthy. Just do what you can.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 26, 2008)

this thread is to weird for me.


----------



## danzik17 (Nov 26, 2008)

That's because research is happening all the time.  The lesson to take away from all of this is "moderation".  Too much of anything is bad.

As for your carbs question, the answer varies because no two diets are the same.  The principles that the diets are based on are very different.  There are many roads to fat loss.

It sounds like you are just suffering from information overload.  My advise is to choose a damn diet and follow it and do not try to combine several of them to make a "super" diet.

As for the fiber thing, fiber is indigestible.  That said, it's still counted as a carb which confuses a lot of people.


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 26, 2008)

xfile384 said:


> I do read and it doesn't explain! It's impossible. No matter what i do, there is always something wrong. Someone always argues about something, or says something else. You can't do anything right. Let me get this straight...(from me reading)
> 
> Your body doesn't need carbs. It needs 0! But wait!!! "not carbing up could mean that leptin levels are never replenished which leads to a complete grinding halt of fat loss." What? Never heard anyone say anything like this...
> 
> ...


This is what happens when you take this shlt waaaay too serious!

I'll tell you why its confusing, because eating anything that's extreme will have problematic issues as a possibility.  Eating no carbs is extreme, so be prepared to find out the conflicts of such an approach.  I've never seen anything written bad about eating lean proteins, good fats, and good carbs and veggies.


----------



## xfile384 (Nov 27, 2008)

Merkaba said:


> This is what happens when you take this shlt waaaay too serious!
> 
> I'll tell you why its confusing, because eating anything that's extreme will have problematic issues as a possibility.  Eating no carbs is extreme, so be prepared to find out the conflicts of such an approach.  I've never seen anything written bad about eating lean proteins, good fats, and good carbs and veggies.



No, but if someone is trying to cut fat, because they still have a little on their stomach, CKD is a good approach to help you with that. (not losing muscle but cutting fat) At least that's what it's supposed to do...Which is what i'm trying to do...If your body doesn't need the carbs, then why not try it? You know?


----------



## Built (Nov 27, 2008)

xfile384 said:


> No, but if someone is trying to cut fat, because they still have a little on their stomach, CKD is a good approach to help you with that.



How come? (not disagreeing, just want to know why you think so)


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2008)

xfile384 said:


> No, but if someone is trying to cut fat, because they still have a little on their stomach, CKD is a good approach to help you with that. (not losing muscle but cutting fat) At least that's what it's supposed to do...Which is what i'm trying to do...If your body doesn't need the carbs, then why not try it? You know?



how lean are you that you are just trying to cut that last little bit of fat on your stomach?  Usually when people say that, I am visualizing a bodybuilder like 3 weeks away from a contest, down at about 5-6% body fat, looking to lose that last bit of fat, and probably having to sacrafice a little bit of muscle mass to do so (at that level of body fat, it is incredibly hard to keep losing as your body is just fighting against you).


----------



## xfile384 (Nov 27, 2008)

Built said:


> How come? (not disagreeing, just want to know why you think so)



Because apparently ketosis is a state in which your body is using fat as it's primary fuel source, in the absence of carbohydrates. It burns fat and dietary fat and you will expel ketones...

Do i know this for a fact, no. But, this is what i got from what i've read...It makes sense to me...


----------



## xfile384 (Nov 27, 2008)

P-funk said:


> how lean are you that you are just trying to cut that last little bit of fat on your stomach?  Usually when people say that, I am visualizing a bodybuilder like 3 weeks away from a contest, down at about 5-6% body fat, looking to lose that last bit of fat, and probably having to sacrafice a little bit of muscle mass to do so (at that level of body fat, it is incredibly hard to keep losing as your body is just fighting against you).



What would it matter? Either way you would be losing body fat, regardless if it's 1 more percent or 5...


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2008)

the reason it matters is because i am trying to get an idea what you are doing, and what level you are at.....judging by your answers it doesn't sounds like you have a very good understanding of what you are trying to accomplish with this diet, so i am trying to help stear you in the right direction.


----------



## xfile384 (Nov 27, 2008)

Gotcha. 

Well, i'm trying to accomplish getting down to a low b/f. I've never had the showy abs that i've wanted. Yes, i can see them, but i want them more visible. Therefore, i'm lifting 3 days a week to help accomplish this goal. No, i don't want to lose muscle since i'm lifting, but i understand that is very difficult when you are running a deficit through diet. 

If there is a better way to lose body fat and get a very lean look, i'll do it...I've just heard that this works...I've come to the conclusion that i will never be a big guy and i'm fine with that. I would rather lift and look very cut. 

Kind of like the 007 guy, lol. Obviously, just not as big. His arms are kind of big. My chest is bigger though...

Yeah, i know it's weird i'm comparing myself to a guy in a movie. But, i'm trying to give you a general look that i'm aiming for...


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2008)

what is your training program like?

also, ketosis is not necessary for fat loss.  you do need to create a caloric deficit some how though.  also, less that 100g of carbs per day should be able to get you into ketosis (especially if you are doing the proper workouts)...also, what are your re-feeds like and how long do they last.  what is your training like the day following the re-feed and what about depletion workouts?  If you are going to do something like this, you would have to consider those facts.

Some other questions to you - if you you are so infatuated with getting into ketosis, how are you measuring to make sure you are in ketosis (keto-sticks)?  how many calories are you intaking per day and what is the amount of calories it takes just to maintain your weight?  also, how much of a deficit are you creating with your diet?  how long have you been doing this diet?

so many things to consider.

why not just figure out your maintenance calories, create a small deficit, put together a sound exercise program, and go at it until you start to plateau and then lower calories a little more and continue on?


----------



## xfile384 (Nov 27, 2008)

P-funk said:


> what is your training program like?
> 
> also, ketosis is not necessary for fat loss.  you do need to create a caloric deficit some how though.  also, less that 100g of carbs per day should be able to get you into ketosis (especially if you are doing the proper workouts)...also, what are your re-feeds like and how long do they last.  what is your training like the day following the re-feed and what about depletion workouts?  If you are going to do something like this, you would have to consider those facts.
> 
> ...



about 2200 calories will maintain my weight. I eat about 1800 a day. I just started doing this no carb deal 2 days ago. 

The reason why i'm doing this is because i believed it was the best way to burn fat...The body doesn't have the carbs, so it burns fat...It just seemed like a more efficient way to do it. But, it seems like maybe it's too complicated. So, i'll just stay on a deficit with low carbs, not necessarily 20g a day. 

Basically, what i'll do is stay away from sugar and have good fats and protein. I'll eat carbs, but mostly it will come in the morning...I guess i'll start drinking milk again. 

What do you suggest for a good training routine for cutting? Currently, i lift 3 days a week. Monday - chest and biceps, Wednesday - Legs and triceps, Friday - back and shoulders. The other days i may throw in some cardio and i do abs twice a week...I still try to lift heavy though. Regardless of my diet.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2008)

okay....

you have been doing this for 2 days....be patient!  lol

please read the stickies in the training forum to check out how to set up a workout routine.


----------



## xfile384 (Nov 27, 2008)

I know i've only been doing it for 2 days...Which is why i was doing all the research. lol, why should i be patient when you just went over all the reasons why i shouldn't do it? You just convinced me to just have a deficit and now your telling me to be patient and stick with 20g of carbs a day?

Sigh...


----------



## P-funk (Nov 27, 2008)

i am telling you to be patient with what you are doing...either this diet or any other diet!


----------



## Skib (Nov 27, 2008)

i'm 5'11, 180lbs (down from about 190lb just a couple months ago), 26 years old and am currently consuming approx 2000 cal a day, with only about 400 cal or 100g of carbohydrate on training days and even less on off days... been running this for about 4-6 weeks now incorporating a refeed 1-2 times a week... sometimes my refeeds turn into full blown cheats but it's rare and that's not for every refeed i do... i'm not sure of body fat % but i look significantly better and am still lifting the same amount with the same endurance so it feels like something is working...

you can't eliminate ALL carbohydrate and it's pretty much wise to eat some before and after training... that much i can say!


----------



## xfile384 (Nov 27, 2008)

Skib said:


> i'm 5'11, 180lbs (down from about 190lb just a couple months ago), 26 years old and am currently consuming approx 2000 cal a day, with only about 400 cal or 100g of carbohydrate on training days and even less on off days... been running this for about 4-6 weeks now incorporating a refeed 1-2 times a week... sometimes my refeeds turn into full blown cheats but it's rare and that's not for every refeed i do... i'm not sure of body fat % but i look significantly better and am still lifting the same amount with the same endurance so it feels like something is working...
> 
> you can't eliminate ALL carbohydrate and it's pretty much wise to eat some before and after training... that much i can say!



I'm going to stick to something similar to that. About 1800 calories a day, low carbs. 100g will be a high day...Most likely it will be around 60 or so...


----------



## Skib (Nov 27, 2008)

here's what i'll eat in a day:

couple eggs and some egg whites for breakfast with a coffee with cream and sweetner

whey protein shake with some natural PB

romaine lettuce with chicken breast or tuna, some almonds and balsamic vinaigrette dressing

flaked light tuna mixed with a bit of low fat mayo on 1/2 a ww pita (only 15g carb) with some mustard and cheese and celery

bowl of oatmeal with a scoop of chocolate whey protein powder mixed in (if i'm training after)

meat (chicken, fish, lean beef) with veggies (broccoli or asparagus) and if post work out some sweet potato or brown rice

cottage cheese and natural PB before bed

all that works out to be around 2000 calories with over 200g of protein and about 100g of carb on training day... i don't measure everything every day but i've measured what i eat in a typical day and those are the numbers i get...


----------



## Biggly (Nov 30, 2008)

+1 Danzik
+1 P-Funk


Some good stuff there.

The title of this thread reminds me of a Bruce Lee movie, where with a suitably poor impression of lip sync this little old guy adopts a painfully fake shocked expression and goes "Wah, drugs in ice!"

Who'd have thunk it?

The amount of carbs in an egg is effectively zero (0, ziltch, nada, nuffing). 

Imagine you were going for ketosis - let's suppose you're right on the borderline.. 2 dozen egss still wouldn't make any difference.

It's like thinking your one vote could swing the election. In China.


B.


----------

